# Hello! I have a strange question...



## SkyFire (Aug 6, 2009)

A dream from a seed:

My father grew 12+ ft tall trees of Marijuana in the 70's, before I was born. He just told me yesterday that he still has a bunch of the seeds from back then, that he saved. He basically said that seeds can be that old and still sprout with the right amount of moisture, so I got an idea. I am going to conduct an experiment to see how many I can successfully germinate and document everything..We are talking about seeds from the early 70's, so basically almost 40 years old in a few years..Does everyone think I am insane, or is there anyone here who thinks there is a chance they will grow, and I will have a very rare strain of weed for the times we live in now..Potency I care little about,(I know weed wasn't as potent back then). It is the fascinating fact that there is a miniscule chance it will work...What are your thoughts?

If you wanna take a trip in my Weed Time Machine, stay tuned for the documentary I will create to go along with time lapse photography of the plant..Maybe I will even write a book...Damn! they already did..Jurassic Park..I will call my book, Jurassic Marijuana Time Capsule Park!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 6, 2009)

I am way to baked for you this afternoon.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

Grow it! It's probably a pure sativa to grow that big.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 6, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> A dream from a seed:
> 
> My father grew 12+ ft tall trees of Marijuana in the 70's, before I was born. He just told me yesterday that he still has a bunch of the seeds from back then, that he saved. He basically said that seeds can be that old and still sprout with the right amount of moisture, so I got an idea. I am going to conduct an experiment to see how many I can successfully germinate and document everything..We are talking about seeds from the early 70's, so basically almost 40 years old in a few years..Does everyone think I am insane, or is there anyone here who thinks there is a chance they will grow, and I will have a very rare strain of weed for the times we live in now..Potency I care little about,(I know weed wasn't as potent back then). It is the fascinating fact that there is a miniscule chance it will work...What are your thoughts?
> 
> If you wanna take a trip in my Weed Time Machine, stay tuned for the documentary I will create to go along with time lapse photography of the plant..Maybe I will even write a book...Damn! they already did..Jurassic Park..I will call my book, Jurassic Marijuana Time Capsule Park!!!


Here's an old trick to increase viability:

Take some fine sandpaper (#400) roll it into a tube shape - with the abrasive side facing in - then put some seeds in - holding your fingers over each end - and then shake it for a while, in order to scuff the outside shell. This will allow the water to soak in better, and the seedling to crack the shell easier.

Giving them a little warmth will also increase their chances. 

You may come up with the original Acapulco gold, or panama red. both killer strains 

GL


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 6, 2009)

OH yea, grow em, that is a good trick to help germ. I wanna watch this grow, good luck and good grow


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah totally try those.


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 6, 2009)

best of luck bro, you should do a journal if the germinate


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope it works!


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot for giving me some input...I hope to have these going separate from my normal array of plants, as I am allowed to medicinally grow up to 12. Keep the dream alive people!!! It is getting better, and will only get even better..)


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 7, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> Thanks a lot for giving me some input...I hope to have these going separate from my normal array of plants, as I am allowed to medicinally grow up to 12. Keep the dream alive people!!! It is getting better, and will only get even better..)


I am happy to say that I will be receiving the prehistoric seeds very soon..Does anyone have any suggestions on best grow methods for those older types of strains?


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 7, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> Thanks a lot for giving me some input...I hope to have these going separate from my normal array of plants, as I am allowed to medicinally grow up to 12. Keep the dream alive people!!! It is getting better, and will only get even better..)


I am happy to say that I will be receiving the prehistoric seeds very soon..Does anyone have any suggestions on best grow methods for those older types of strains?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

looking forward to the results! welcome to the RIU


----------



## zeke420 (Aug 7, 2009)

They should grow fine, My dad did the same thing in the 70's. He is 6"6 and the pictures show the plants towering above him. To bad he did not save me any seeds. Course he had no kids then. Good luck can't wait to see the results.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 8, 2009)

lovely,i would love to get some oficial lambsbread seeds,would be irie.,.,.,i wil be watching and would love to see the finished product make sure u clone those plants,wouldnt want to lose something that we already thought was lost .,.,.,also im sure that the herb from the the older days was just as potent as ours just there methods werent as tuned


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 8, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> A dream from a seed:
> 
> My father grew 12+ ft tall trees of Marijuana in the 70's, before I was born. He just told me yesterday that he still has a bunch of the seeds from back then, that he saved. He basically said that seeds can be that old and still sprout with the right amount of moisture, so I got an idea. I am going to conduct an experiment to see how many I can successfully germinate and document everything..We are talking about seeds from the early 70's, so basically almost 40 years old in a few years..Does everyone think I am insane, or is there anyone here who thinks there is a chance they will grow, and I will have a very rare strain of weed for the times we live in now..Potency I care little about,(I know weed wasn't as potent back then). It is the fascinating fact that there is a miniscule chance it will work...What are your thoughts?
> 
> If you wanna take a trip in my Weed Time Machine, stay tuned for the documentary I will create to go along with time lapse photography of the plant..Maybe I will even write a book...Damn! they already did..Jurassic Park..I will call my book, Jurassic Marijuana Time Capsule Park!!!


Seeds will last almost forever so long as the humidity isn't too high, so as long as he took care of them, they will grow. Good luck!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with cbtwohundread, the plants back then Im sure were very potent also, they were just harvested, handled, etc. poorly....


----------



## robosasquatch (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow man, this is a story of epic proportions. Make sure you journal this. 
On another note, I read somewhere that its not really known how potent weed used to be. Supposedly the potency tests that were done back then were using sub par ganja, making the results not too useable. I guess it is a useful scare tactic for parents who dont want there kids to toke to say "its too strong these days".
Even if there weed was weaker back in the day, wouldnt they just smoke more of it to get the same effect?

Anyone in the older generation have any thoughts on this?


----------



## plantz (Aug 9, 2009)

Most seeds can last up to 5 years if they are taken care of, stored well, good temps, dry, etc. I think seeds that are 40 years old are not going to work but hey give it a try.


----------



## ~~~Casper~~~ (Aug 9, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I am way to baked for you this afternoon.


haha that is gold.....


oh yea good luck with the seeds who knows maybe a dinosuar will grow out of them too


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 12, 2009)

~~~Casper~~~ said:


> haha that is gold.....
> 
> 
> oh yea good luck with the seeds who knows maybe a dinosaur will grow out of them too


Thanks a lot to everyone for giving me some awesome feedback..Out of all the comments made, I only saw one that went against what everyone else was talking about..That really is hopeful to me considering my dad kept them in a locked little box that is dark and has not been exposed to light in a very long time, as well as being kept in New Jersey which has tons of humidity all year round really. They have been kept in a time capsule, by the way he has explained it, with an airpipe from back then that is basically a glass one-hitter type of pipe that is not made anymore like that..I want it all! Plus, I pamper all my plants with greAT MUSICAL VIBRATIONS ALL DAY AND NIGHT, AND have always believed that if you keep a positive outlook about anything and everything, than you truly will be able to defeat all naysayers and those that have a more cynical, atheistic state of mind. I must stay grounded at all times and keep all energy in my house and soul beaming with positive energy to project to my plants and achieve non-physical, higher-level success and a way to see things in a more postive sense, because I know, that in my heart, there are higher forces out there that will have more control over all of us and everything in nature and life than we want to believe as a general society..Happy growing from the powers of the Green Man or Gods or Goddesses, aliens, or any higher forces that you believe in, that really need no label, I.M.O!,,, Blessings to you all!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like you bro! Happy growing and spread the positive vibes


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 12, 2009)

I personaly think some will sprout some wont and Im gonna toss out a 3 out of 7 sprout ratio. Me though Inwouldnt do the sandpaper scuff on these older seeds as the husks are gonn abe brittle I am sure. As said the potency will be less then to day as we have more modded strains that have been breed fro strength. most old stoners will tell you todays smoke is much much more potent and better tasting. It should be a fun thing to try though bring back a dead plants babies 4 decades later


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot man!! You see really awesome yourself too! I keep beefing up my grow room to make it better, being a first time grower..Now that I have the certification, I am happy to know that I can grow up to 12 and keep 2.5 ounces on me at all times, without going too far and driving a car stoned out of my mind or anything like that, although, out of all the accidents I have been in, I can honestly say that I was never high at the time which was a couple times,,LOL. I am set now and don't have to worry anymore! It is awesome!!!!

May all your wildest dreams come true, forever!!!


----------



## tvd2 (Aug 12, 2009)

Im no expert, but I'd say you have a very slim chance of getting life out of 40 year old seeds. The enzymes inside are probably denatured and thus not going to work as they would normally. Hell, even if they were 2 years old, many seeds still don't germinate. Good luck!


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 12, 2009)

i hear old people saying that weed was less potent back then... but yeah i think its just the knowledge/technology we've gained on them to make the plant so much better.... i dont think they had aero/bubble/hydro ponic systems back then... or near the knowledge we know now.... weed will only get better and better... more expensive, more expensive??


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 12, 2009)

btw,... i think they should do a national geographic episode on this topic


----------



## svchop889 (Aug 12, 2009)

do you have the seeds yet were all curious if this will work for you it will be awesome if it does.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 13, 2009)

Its kind of similar to the US givernment. They keep 100's of thousands of seeds from different corns, wheats and vegetable stockpiled in sealed area in case anything should happen we have back up seed stock to restart a food supply. they have genetics over 65 years old and they can sprout them at will just depends on how well they were preserved


----------



## husalife (Aug 13, 2009)

Germinate them woodstock seeds and lets see if they take over.


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Aug 13, 2009)

i woudl try to grow those outside, start them inside if you can get them to crack, but talk to your pops, see how he grew them... if he didn't have the advantage to veg them before throwing them outside in at the start of the grow season maybe you can get 20 footers hahah


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 15, 2009)

Spasticsmoke said:


> i woudl try to grow those outside, start them inside if you can get them to crack, but talk to your pops, see how he grew them... if he didn't have the advantage to veg them before throwing them outside in at the start of the grow season maybe you can get 20 footers hahah


I just talked to my dad and he told me that he had saved the seeds from a batch he had bought or whatever back then, so they're probably Columbian. In any event, It will be interesting to see the results.. He also said they're at least 35 years old and have been preserved, and that the government has special preserves in arctic conditions that can last thousands of years in case of the end of the world or a mass extinction of people..I am very optimistic that this will work! Thanks for the feedback..See ya in 35 years..hahha


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 15, 2009)

Very Nice Homie
Cant Wait To See This Go Down!


----------



## Parvati (Aug 17, 2009)

First off, your dad is soooo cool. Other than that, I think that there is a chance the seeds will be just fine if your daddy has really taken care of them that well.

As for the potency debate, if you do germinate and grow I'm guessing that you are going to put a lot more time and effort in keeping the quality high for the buds. Back in the day (I hear) they didn't even harvest the same way we do, my dad was buying leaves, stems, some seed in there... they didn't even know what 'bud' is because thats not the part of the plant they bought. 

Whether its high potency or not, its super neat.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2009)

put em' in the paper towel already


----------



## robosasquatch (Aug 17, 2009)

doniawon said:


> put em' in the paper towel already


Agreed! Giterdone.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 17, 2009)

do it............................


----------



## svchop889 (Aug 18, 2009)

do u have them yet?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

updates bro! did they germ, did you germ them yet? inqiuring minds wanna know....


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 18, 2009)

dads still hustling around town trying to get some bag seed because he didn't think his son would really ask him for the old seed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

not the "fakes" substituting for the "real deal" eh Rob., heh,,,well hopefully it's the real deal, I have an interest in Old School genetics


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll bet there are some land race plants on one of those islands your on that would blow your mind


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

if I ever find one, you all will now, that's for sure!!! hahahahaha


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 19, 2009)

OK people, sorry to leave you all hangin', but I talked to my dad yesterday, and everything is good to go..I should receive them within the next day or 2 and will immediately put those suckers in the moist paper towels to germinate and get this bitch started! This is the real deal, though, because I know my dad saved the seeds. I might have possibly, as a kid thrown a couple on the stove to see if they popped. I am glad I didnt throw more than a couple on there, or else, this would not now be possible! Be patient my friends, and always keep the hope alive! My dad is cool and all, he just doeant understand the magnitude of this, I don't think. I am just as anxious as all of you, so please believe in me and what I am about to do..Thanks!!


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 19, 2009)

I currently have 8 plants growing. I will be topping this off with whatever survives germination from the 35+ year old seeds, and really hope to bring something back that can be cloned and made into all new families for the new generation. He told me that he had them in a film container from back then, ya know, the cylindrical film cannister, and he says they look like they're in really good shape like they looked back then..I am sorry if some of you are doubting me, but I live over 700 miles away from my dad, and cant just drive down the road to pick the seeds up..Thanks to you all for understanding!! Patience is a virtue, and so is smoking marijuana..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

goodluck bro! and don't forget to update us!!


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks! I will be sure to do that..I will definitely post some pics and stuff too, if everything goes as planned, and there are some survivers..>)


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 19, 2009)

I lost my cell phone on the beach the other day after only having this new one for only a couple of days. It is probably in Lake Michigan now, if that tide came up and washed it away. Maybe on its way to Chicago or something..heheh..Peace!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 19, 2009)

i guess your still on your parents phone plan


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i guess your still on your Pa]
> Patience Is A Virtue..So Is Marijuana"


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 19, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> robert 14617 said:
> 
> 
> > i guess your still on your Pa]
> ...


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 21, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> SkyFire said:
> 
> 
> > So does that mean you planted the seeds?
> ...





NewGrowth said:


> Arab man say, "loff ees ah veertrue, eend sa ees smaikin' Hashish"





NewGrowth said:


>


----------



## gman101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, for some reason this is a cool thread... Seeds from the 70's! Just reading this made me laugh a bit, with the comments 'bout gettin 'em from your dad, or talking with dad bout growing in the 70's. Took me way back, as while way new here at RIU, my first time growing was in the late 70's... Yikes! Sure wish I had some seeds from then to experiment with, but with the strains of today, modern genetics, feminized seeds, hybrids, early finishers... It's a far cry from back then... 

Oh, and that first grow was a disaster! lol


----------



## svchop889 (Aug 27, 2009)

any new news man?


----------



## xxplosive42o (Aug 27, 2009)

What ever you do, KEEP all the plants that DO work in veg and just clone from them. 

Dont waste those old school genetics by flowering the alpha plants!

I'll kick your ass. haha


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 31, 2009)

xxplosive42o said:


> What ever you do, KEEP all the plants that DO work in veg and just clone from them.
> 
> Dont waste those old school genetics by flowering the alpha plants!
> 
> I'll kick your ass. haha



I have some very good news for you all in 2 quick parts.

1. I received the seeds of the old genetics today!!!
2. I am also a master germinator<lol> now that I have tried the moist cloth in a mason jar method, in which I have been able to make approximately 1 and a half inch tails come out of the seeds within 1 week!!!!!

I have been advised to use an unbleached coffee filter for those older types of seeds, and I plan to get these suckers started within the next couple hours!!!!! It is time my friends!!!!!

P.S.~~~ Please don't beat me up too bad~~~~

What are some of your thoughts?


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 31, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> I have some very good news for you all in 2 quick parts.
> 
> 1. I received the seeds of the old genetics today!!!
> 2. I am also a master germinator<lol> now that I have tried the moist cloth in a mason jar method, in which I have been able to make approximately 1 and a half inch tails come out of the seeds within 1 week!!!!!
> ...



"If You Do Put Me In The Hospital, Please Make Sure You Provide Me With An Abundance Of Medical Marijuana For The Pain"


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 31, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> "If You Do Put Me In The Hospital, Please Make Sure You Provide Me With An Abundance Of Medical Marijuana For The Pain"[/QUOTE
> 
> The seeds are in front of me right now, and I am going to tell you all that it looks like some shake from back then mixed in with what look like healthy seeds, but are definitely a tad smaller than what you normally see today..Very interesting..hehh..Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a bunch of seeds i germinated that have tails longer than my pinky and look to be ready to be transplanted, but unfortunately I will probably have o destroy them, so I can stay within the law for my medical use of MedMar here..)


----------



## SkyFire (Aug 31, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> SkyFire said:
> 
> 
> > "If You Do Put Me In The Hospital, Please Make Sure You Provide Me With An Abundance Of Medical Marijuana For The Pain"[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bonghit4 (Sep 1, 2009)

good luck buddy

keep the males for breeding and cut some clones!

make it the family strain rofl.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 1, 2009)

i wanna c how this turns out for sure!


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 3, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> i wanna c how this turns out for sure!


I have just checked on the seeds to see if any have successfully germinated. All I see now is the seeds wanting to open up but there is still no sign of any tails coming out..It has only been like 2 days though..Do older seeds longer to germinate? I am worried that they will all fail now.


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 3, 2009)

start praying i guess, positive thoughts man, ive had brand neww seeds take up to 4 days to show a tail


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 3, 2009)

lol 
what i do man is get a paper twoel , soak it, put it ona plate then put seeds on, then put seedson towel, fold paper towle then i put glad press n seal on it (no moisture escaping) then put in a dark warm (not scolding) place


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 3, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> lol
> what i do man is get a paper towel , soak it, put it ona plate then put seeds on, then put seeds on towel, fold paper towle then i put glad press n seal on it (no moisture escaping) then put in a dark warm (not scolding) place


I have been practicing germinating and sprouting and have had all of the long tails I planted into soil perlite mix pop out of soil the next day! I am glad I got some practice, and really enjoy doing this other one too..Wish me luck!


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 4, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> I have been practicing germinating and sprouting and have had all of the long tails I planted into soil perlite mix pop out of soil the next day! I am glad I got some practice, and really enjoy doing this other one too..Wish me luck!



OK< people, I have some great news. I just checked on the seeds today and it looks like at least 3 have started to germinate and show the start of a white tail...This is so freakin' cool to me to actually know that it seems to be working!!!


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 4, 2009)

hell yeah man more positive thoughts man lol


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 5, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> hell yeah man more positive thoughts man lol


Definitely man! I am germinating some seeds I got from Nirvana too. I will probably have to end up killing a few sprouts that I already have going, since I don't wanna go over the 12 plants that I am allowed to have by law. I see that you are in Michigan too. Neat! I hope these seeds don't fucking die on me..hahah


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah im in MI but i dont have a card for medical


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 5, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> yeah im in MI but i dont have a card for medical


Yeah, I hear ya...I don't think anyone should need a card anywhere to be dealing with a plant with such awesome effects! Are you up north?


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 5, 2009)

nah west central LP


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 5, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> Yeah, I hear ya...I don't think anyone should need a card anywhere to be dealing with a plant with such awesome effects! Are you up north?


yeah no kidding does less damage to your brain and body than alcohol


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 5, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> yeah no kidding does less damage to your brain and body than alcohol



Without a doubt..I smoke tobacco as well, so it really does seem to be taking it's toll, considering I have asthma. Marijuana never did hurt my lungs too much, as compared to cigarettes. I say vaporize, anyway! I have tried to quit the cigarettes many times, with no success. Oh well, I guess if I am going to not live too much longer from bad asthma, I might as well enjoy myself!

It just seems funny to me to know that people are getting busted for pot, yet the biggest poisons around are sold legally. \


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 5, 2009)

asthma is nothing but weak lungs bro i had asthma when i was younger do some cardio and quit those ciggs and you'll be fine


----------



## SkyFire (Sep 6, 2009)

I would but all that activity would probably induce an attack as well..hehhe


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 6, 2009)

SkyFire said:


> I would but all that activity would probably induce an attack as well..hehhe


yeah it did for me too it was rough. I was on three different inhalers and two different pills and now i dont have to take shit


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing this. The government stores billions of seeds in climate controled caves in case of nuclear fallout. If the beans have been in a cool dry place I think you may have a good shot at some of them germing. Good luck with it


----------



## Angus (Sep 6, 2009)

Dude! Don't let them stay in the towel long enough for the roots to get that long. Stick em in pots or rapid rooters or w/e as soon as you see white!

Good luck bro I'm rootin fer ya!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

subscribed ...


----------

